# Which psp to buy?



## prds359 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have 2 questions.

1. what functions can a psp perform other than playing games?
2. I want to buy a psp but not sure which one should I go for. Price limit is 20k (inr).


----------



## abhidev (Jun 29, 2012)

psp vita


----------



## prds359 (Jun 30, 2012)

Searched it's features n came to know that vita doesn't have hdmi port! Is there any news of releasing its newer version? If psp supports playing games on tv then ofcourse I would like to have that feature in my psp


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 30, 2012)

prds359 said:


> Searched it's features n came to know that vita doesn't have hdmi port! Is there any news of releasing its newer version? If psp supports playing games on tv then ofcourse I would like to have that feature in my psp



No dude, PSvita is the best choice for you because it is having many features like touchscreen,touchpad, + 3G and WIFI AFAIK there is no PSP going to release Near Future Only PS4 is Going to release Soon


----------



## Sarath (Jun 30, 2012)

prds359 said:


> I have 2 questions.
> 
> 1. what functions can a psp perform other than playing games?
> 2. I want to buy a psp but not sure which one should I go for. Price limit is 20k (inr).



Anything other than a vita is a criminal waste of your money.


----------



## Rohan_B (Jun 30, 2012)

Sarath said:


> Anything other than a vita is a criminal waste of your money.



Very Well Said. Totally agree with you.


----------



## prds359 (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanx a lot guys for your suggesions. Will go for vita then.


----------



## GamingManiac (Aug 3, 2012)

I wonder why u want an HDMI port to play games on your vita through the tv.In all posibility you will have to sit very close to the TV,leading to pixellation and all.If u want to play on your TV,get a home console-they are cheaper and far more powerful.but ,yes if u need a portable gaming machine,then u are better of with PS VITA-WiFi only version.retails for around 19K...although,u could also wait for a price drop


----------

